# Was Norcos alles aushalten:



## Burnhard (29. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Daniel12 (3. November 2010)

oh mann, das ist doch ein krasser Fake, oder? wer legt sich denn so oft so bekloppt auf die Nase???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (3. November 2010)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2010)

Sach mal, is das Absicht gewesen? Da sind ja echt n paar Stellen bei, da KANN man gar nicht fallen.


----------



## chaz (5. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da sind ja echt n paar Stellen bei, da KANN man gar nicht fallen.



Es sei denn, man ist eine komplett talentfreie Zone.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2010)

Sehr eloquent umschrieben.


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (8. November 2010)

welcher/welche parks sind dass desn wenn man fragen darf!


----------



## Daniel12 (8. November 2010)

also Winterberg hab ich auf jeden erkannt...


----------



## freedown (8. November 2010)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> also Winterberg hab ich auf jeden erkannt...



und auch da waren "unmögliche Stellen" dabei


----------



## timbokalimbo (9. November 2010)

das sind meine persönlichen helden des tages


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (9. November 2010)

ja klar paar sachen aus winterberg kenn ivh auch (vom sehen her)

aber der rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (9. November 2010)

Sau lustig irgendwie


----------



## Burnhard (13. November 2010)

Winterberg, Leogang, Saalbach, Innsbruck, Wagrain, Bischofsmais


----------



## BlackDiver (14. November 2010)

Yeah man,endlich mal ein richtig geiles Video,das senkt die Hemmschwelle


----------



## Tohamas (25. November 2010)

Leute: Bikes sind Fahrzeuge, keine Flugzeuge!


----------



## gobo (26. November 2010)

naja ich finde auch das ihr euch etwas viel auf die fresse legt,da frag ich mich wie bescheuert einer sein muß sowas ins net zu stellen!?
kann es sein das ihr auch noch stolz darauf seid euch aufs maul zu legen??


junge junge,leute gibts das glaubst du net


----------



## mac80 (28. November 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> naja ich finde auch das ihr euch etwas viel auf die fresse legt,da frag ich mich wie bescheuert einer sein muß sowas ins net zu stellen!?
> kann es sein das ihr auch noch stolz darauf seid euch aufs maul zu legen??
> 
> 
> junge junge,leute gibts das glaubst du net



Nur mal so nebenbei: Das Video ist ein Hit und wäre fast prämiert worden! 

Warum muss man immer bescheuert sein? Hier wird ja nicht versucht zu posen (wie hinz und kunz) sondern klassisch auf die Fresse geflogen... Denke dass die Jungs ne Mortzgaudi an all den diversen Locations hatten. 

Zudem heissts ja: Wir werden immer besser... /Oder soll man sich nun verstecken?

Mein Fazit: Immernoch Burner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. November 2010)

es geht darum das wenn ich mich soo oft hinlege wie die da in dem vid. stelle ich das nicht ins net. .
das jeder mal anfängt ist ja ok und da hab ich ja auch verständnis für aber doch nicht so.
es kann doch keinen geben der noch bescheuerter ist wie die und so ein müll noch mit einem preis auszeichnen will??!
sorry ich sehe das was anders,ist meine meinung.
was hat das damit zu tun "was norcos alles aushalten"???

werde euch aber jetzt mal machen lassen,bin raus!!

mfg


----------



## mac80 (28. November 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> es geht darum das wenn ich mich soo oft hinlege wie die da in dem vid. stelle ich das nicht ins net.
> Das ist nunmal Deine Ansicht
> das jeder mal anfängt ist ja ok und da hab ich ja auch verständnis für aber doch nicht so.
> Wie nicht so? Respekt dafür was für Mühen und Locations die Jungs ausgewählt haben um fahrerisch was dazuzulernen
> ...



Tschüss!


----------



## harke (28. November 2010)

ich will auchn norco haben


----------



## Symion (28. November 2010)

Wer sein Norco liebt der fliegt / liegt! ^^


----------



## Rischar (29. November 2010)

mac80, Danke. Du hast es erkannt.

übrigens hast du sehr gute Nightride-Fotos im Album


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2010)

Nicht alles muss immer einen Sinn ergeben... Ich mag das Video.


----------



## BlackDiver (2. Dezember 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> es geht darum das wenn ich mich soo oft hinlege wie die da in dem vid. stelle ich das nicht ins net. .
> das jeder mal anfängt ist ja ok und da hab ich ja auch verständnis für aber doch nicht so.
> es kann doch keinen geben der noch bescheuerter ist wie die und so ein müll noch mit einem preis auszeichnen will??!
> sorry ich sehe das was anders,ist meine meinung.
> ...



Amen Herr Pfarrer 

Gibts eine Steigerung für das Wort "Spaßbremse"? 
gobo


----------



## Brixton (2. Dezember 2010)

Finds immer wieder lustig


----------



## fokelmensh (2. Dezember 2010)

freedown schrieb:


> und auch da waren "unmögliche Stellen" dabei





die bitte wo sind???


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (2. Dezember 2010)

fokelmensh schrieb:


> die bitte wo sind???



ich glaube er meinte, die stellen an denen die betroffenen probanten gestürzt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxhound (5. April 2011)

Hätte ich das Geld würde ich mich als Sponsor bewerben :-D Einfach ein geiles Video :-D
*thumbs up*


----------



## Heiler007 (7. April 2011)

omg..  also so gelacht hab ich echt lang nimmi... ich weis ja net ob ihr des absichtlich macht aber des ist einfach zu arg wie oft ihr fliegt  ihr müsst euch ja am nächsten tag nimmi bewegen können ..

aber echt man weiter so irgendwann könnt ihr dann


----------



## Apollon (7. April 2011)

Jungs - ich finde, ihr hättet euch ein Norco- Sponsoring wirklich verdient!


----------



## Alpinestars1000 (22. April 2011)

Hey...
Leute ich suche nen Six von 2009 verkauft jemand seins??


----------



## pjgraf (16. August 2011)

darüber kann ich nimmer lachen


----------



## Adrenaline99 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich kann absolut nachvollziehen, warum die Sponsoren suchen, so oft wie da etwas geschrottet wird!


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Juli 2013)

Adrenaline99 schrieb:


> Ich kann absolut nachvollziehen, warum die Sponsoren suchen, so oft wie da etwas geschrottet wird!



Aha


----------

